# In my own back yard...



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Look what I found about 6 miles from my house.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awesome!!!!! Happy new wheel day :banana:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm picking it up tomorrow after work. 

It looks to me like it was assembled from pieces parts of more than one wheel. Still, it is so cheap I figured I would at the least learn something about restoring a wheel. The old woman who is selling it said she and her husband picked it up in New England over 50 years ago.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you have room for her? She is beautiful!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I really don't have room for her. She's going to have to sleep in bed with me. 

I will figure something out. If nothing else my sister said I could keep her over at her place. 

BUT I have been playing with ideas to rearrange some things and if I do it right...I think I can make room.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sooooo jealous. 

Happy new wheel day!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Kasota! :grin:

That looks like a lovely wheel. :angel:
I hope you have much fun with her!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful. I'd bet anything that wheel is black walnut! That or Mahogany.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! Good job! CPWs are great!

What's the diameter of the drive wheel? The light brown parts are a CPW, dunno about the wheel itself, though, that looks like it came from somewhere else. BUT! It also looks like a smaller diameter of a drive wheel so it won't be so blazing fast as a CPW and might be easier to use.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

how wonderful!!!!! Cpngratulations! 

Now don't get miffed if someone refers to it as a "Franken-wheel" - (these CPWs often got tinker-toyed together from missing and extra parts of others. )

Have you had the experts at CPW Lovers on ravelry give you their assessment? 

The non-turned spindles on the drive wheel are what has me stymied. Don't know where that drive wheel came from. Mine measures 30". 

The table (tapered as it is - is really just two tables cut from one rectangle and the odd shape is the result as a matter of saving wood) 

What appears to be a clam shell tensioner makes it a Bordua. I think.  More pictures please! I LOve it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Many thanks, all!

Frankenwheel offends me not at all. She is what she is. The wheel and the table look to be made of different kinds of wood and probably have a different history. The woman I am getting her from said they've had her for over 50 years looking just like she looks now so at some point pieces parts were cobbled together maybe out of necessity by someone just trying to get by when the original drive wheel broke. I think she said the drive wheel is 26 inches but I can't recall for sure. Truth told I haven't even seen her yet. For 100.00 I figured if I needed to someday find a different drive wheel I could just keep my eyeballs peeled. But maybe I won't. Maybe she will be just fine as she is even with her mismatched parts. 

Either way I'm excited to get her.  More pictures to come when I get her home.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations, Kasota! 

Lovely find; I'm looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FUN !!! I love the CPW 's !! Frankenwheel..... thats a cool name !


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

How about Francesca and call her Frankie for short? 

Did you know the person you're getting her from? Although, didn't you mention that they didn't spin? Maybe they should so you'd have a spinning friend, but then they'd want to keep the wheel, so maybe they shouldn't then, huh?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I decided not to buy the wheel. Had it just been the drive wheel I would have bought her...but the flier and bobbin were really broken in pieces. You can't see it in the picture but there really wasn't even anything functional you could pop a drive band around. 

Really nice couple, though. I spent quite a bit of time with them and they showed me around their place which is FULL of antiques that they have collected over many decades. They are downsizing because the house is too much for them to keep up with these days.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry it fell through. It looked nice in the pic. I thought the price was mighty low, guess that explains it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooo, sorry to hear this. It's good that you got to go and see it in person.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Things happen for a reason. I really liked meeting the old couple and I was able to share some information with them. So it was a good outing.


----------

